# Crew Available for Port A to Matagorda this week



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I am off the entire week and since I recently sold my boat, I am jonesing to be offshore. Willing to pitch in my share $$ wise for gas,ice,bait, food,drinks etc. Weather looks to be parting to better seas by tues/wed, give me a call if you need an extra out on the big blue.

210-289-2001 Roland


----------

